# Wow!



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

I picked up some Leucistic Honduran Red Points on Friday, and they spawned last night! I'm really excited, but this is my first time spawning Central Americans. I've only bred Africans up to this point. So, I was just wondering how long it usually takes the eggs to hatch. I just can't believe how fast they paired up and bred, lol.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well.... they are convicts, or darn close to convicts.....

Three days as eggs

Three days as wrigglers

Then free swimming


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks! I was just really surprised, since I've had Myrnae in the tank for 5 months, and they only just paired up finally, and still don't show any real signs of spawning. I wasn't expecting these guys to shack up so fast!  They're awfully cute guarding their eggs though, and co-existing with the Myrnae very nicely. I'm just a tad excited, lol, this is my first Central American spawn, I've always kept Africans before.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It is exciting isn't? fun stuff, well, I'm off to feed my fry


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks again! I was just wondering, what's the best thing to feed the fry once they're free swimming?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't worry about feeding the fry, the parents will take care of that. BUT, don't be surprized if the first batch doesn't make it. Inexperienced parents rarely are able to keep their first batch, especially with predators in the tank...

If you really want to breed them get them their own tank!


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

lol, well, I've been forbidden to get another tank, so that's not really an option for me, sigh. So far they're doing a great job keeping everyone away, but I do know a fellow in my fish club that really wants a pair of Myrnae, so depending on how things go, I may sell them to him. We'll see.


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Okay, just one last question, lol. I was going to do my water changes today, but I'm worried about disturbing the pair. Will it be okay to do a water change on the tank, or should I wait until the fry are free swimming?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep go ahead and do the water change! You won't disturb the pair!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Yep go ahead and do the water change! You won't disturb the pair!


 :thumb: :thumb:

C'mon, what's one more tank.... just come home with it... It's better to beg for forgiveness then to ask permission :lol:


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL!!! Unfortunately, I already did that with two tanks, and have no room anymore in my bedroom for tanks. No way I can smuggle another tank in here, and if I tried, I'd probably get myself thrown out!  Another year or so, then I can buy my own place and set my own fish room. Until then, I have to play by the rules, sigh.


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Okay, couldn't get any decent pictures, but I managed to get a couple of videos! Here they are:

Mom guarding the eggs:




And from a better angle. Here you can actually see the eggs, and you can see Dad patrolling the perimeter, lol. At one point he actually switches spots with the female for a bit.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumb: opcorn: =D>


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

lol, thanks!


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, the eggs have hatched, and I have a whole bunch of wigglers! Parents are still doing a great job guarding the fry. :thumb:


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> C'mon, what's one more tank.... just come home with it... It's better to beg for forgiveness then to ask permission :lol:


lol. I love it. if only it was that simple... well actually it is. my mom doesnt know it but im bringing home a 55 tomarrow :lol: im getting a crazy good deal on just the tank, i already have most everything else to set it up already, I would be willing to bet ill end up selling it as a complete aquarium tho... lol. Im in the same situation as you are littlefrog, *** filled my room and i let one stray into the livingroom... problems arose lol. congrats on the spawn :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

:lol: The woes of MTS :lol: I had it so bad once that I even had a fry tank on my kitchen table, and tanks on just about every other flat suface in my apatment. Seriously, bathroom, kitchen,bedroom, coffee table , tanks all along the walls, and any other suface that would hold a tank, it was out of control. Of course I was breeding Jurupari(real ones) and firemouths at the time and was dabbling in Discus as well. Gosh I think I had close to 20 tanks back then, and I still thought I needed more to keep up with what I was doing :lol: .

The worst part is if it weren't for my lovely wife , I'd probably relapse. My wife the cure for MTS.


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

lol, well, In about a year, year and a half, I'll have my student loans paid off and will be buying my own place. Can you say fishroom?


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Woohoo! I have free swimming fry!  I managed to get a video of the parents with the fry.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool!!!!!!


----------

